
Microsoft, UW demonstrate first fully automated DNA data storage - oedmarap
https://news.microsoft.com/innovation-stories/hello-data-dna-storage/
======
smush
I am super excited about this. It may be early, and there may be some hurdles
that make it 'not as perfect' as described here, but even we only get, say 60%
of the proposed memory encoding schemes, it will be a huge efficiency gain.

Not to mention truly 'permanent' digital data storage. If you stick a piece of
paper, a USB flash drive, a BD-R disc all holding the same file (hello world)
in a box and stick it in a bank safety deposit box for 100 years, how many of
those three will still be readable? We still have the technology to read it,
etc. etc.

------
est31
DNA allows both very dense storage of data, and it doesn't deteriorate as
quickly as other digital methods. Really looking forward for it to become
mainstream and available.

The only disadvantage probably is that going forward, your genes will probably
become more or less public. Every thing you touch also gets a copy of your
genes, and if soon sequencing becomes really cheap and accessible to everyone,
everyone could sequence the DNA of someone they are interested in and find out
lots of very private info about them. Right now it's all locked up in labs and
you can enforce consent policies, but the technology might be spread so far
that this won't be possible.

